# Call for Help - EMCO Maximat 7 Lathe



## 4156df (Mar 2, 2011)

I recently got an Emco Maximat 7 lathe/mill. It looks like it's had very little use but has been sitting for years so it needs a complete tear down and re-lube. Anyway, during tear-down I ran across what looks like a problem that needs fixing.

The carriage lock is missing and it looks like there's a small piece of casting broken off. This photo shows the area of interest. The photo is looking in at the carriage from the tailstock end.







Before deciding on a repair, I'd like to know what the original part and the casting looked like. The manual doesn't show it clearly.

Does anyone have a Maximat 7 who can tell me what the carriage lock and casting piece looked like?

Thanks in advance.

Dennis


----------

